# Middleweight wanted



## Evans200 (Mar 3, 2015)

50's to mid 60's middleweight mens 26" TANK bike wanted. NO SCHWINNS pleeez! Maybe a Spaceliner type bike, something with a little flash. Thanks. Priced with shipping to Michigan 48065.


----------



## vincev (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh oh,your going to tick off the Schwinn guys.lol


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 3, 2015)

I won't tick them off on purpose! I just favor the other brands more.


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 3, 2015)

No Shipping , You could pickup ......


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 3, 2015)

Tell me more!


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Evans200 (Mar 3, 2015)

PM's sent


----------



## jd56 (Mar 4, 2015)

I have this 1964 Silver Jet still for sale.
$300 shipped (add $20 to the westcoast)

OBO

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=69052






It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56 (Mar 4, 2015)

THE STIG said:


>



Nice Golden Flyer, Stig

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## partsguy (Mar 4, 2015)

If you are still looking for "the one", I have a 1961 Huffman-built Monark Spartan. It is equipped with a standard tank, fender light, rack, and is two-tone Flamboyant Red and white. It's beautiful but I need the money more than the bike. I can send you pics tonight if you want. $300 SHIPPED gets it.

Oh and I mention that I'll throw in a framed 1961 Monark ad? It was professionally done, with an acid-free backing.


----------



## redman007 (Mar 4, 2015)

partsguy said:


> If you are still looking for "the one", I have a 1961 Huffman-built Monark Spartan. It is equipped with a standard tank, fender light, rack, and is two-tone Flamboyant Red and white. It's beautiful but I need the money more than the bike. I can send you pics tonight if you want. $300 SHIPPED gets it.
> 
> Oh and I mention that I'll throw in a framed 1961 Monark ad? It was professionally done, with an acid-free backing.



Please post some or send me some pics.


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 4, 2015)

Columbia 2 speed .  repainted.
      375


----------



## mruiz (Mar 5, 2015)

I am pretty sure he will find lots of no-Schwinns, they are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 5, 2015)

Bought the Golden Flyer. Thank you all for your offers!


----------



## jd56 (Mar 5, 2015)

Great choice and Stig is a stand up guy.
I just wished I had extra zeros....lol

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------

